# Strongest oral designer blow out sale!!!



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2012)

*Now discounted for fast liquidation!

Buy 3 get one free!

Use discount code heavyiron15 for an additional 15% off! 

Click this link for blow out pricing---> IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Metha-Drol Extreme

The strongest oral ever Metha-Drol Extreme is being discontinued due to it being classed as an anabolic steroid. This designer steroid will not be sold after August 29th.

METHA-DROL EXTREME - Pro-Anabolic Mass Stack*














*-The Most Powerful Anabolic Stack Available*
-Promotes Rapid Weight Gain
-Gain Serious Muscle Mass & Strength
-Increases Lean Muscle Mass
-Increases Strength & Power

[VIEW LABEL] 

*This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old. Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration of 4 weeks. Do not use if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure. Do not drink alcohol while using this product, and increase daily water intake. Advanced Cycle Support Rx should always be used along with Metha-Drol Extreme. This product can negatively affect male fertility. Always Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.* 

*FINAL BLOW-OUT SALE!*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2012)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ordered.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell of a deal right here!


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 5, 2012)

so this is 15% off the already marked down price AND buy 3 get 1 free?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> so this is 15% off the already marked down price AND buy 3 get 1 free?



Correct, buy 3 get 1 free plus with the discount code an additional 15% off plus free shipping. Here is what the cart looks like when ordering 4 bottles;









*Product*
*Quantity*
*Price*
*Amount*
Metha-Drol Extreme - 4 Bottles
 


134.97
134.97
 *Discount*
-20.25
 *Prices are in US Dollars*
*Subtotal*
114.72
 *Shipping*
0.00
  *TOTAL*
114.72
 ORDERS OVER $100 GET FREE SHIPPING!
   *Voucher*
 If you have a voucher or coupon, enter its code and click on RECALCULATE
 




CONTINUE SHOPPING 


*International and Military (APO/FPO/DPO) Orders go to Orbitnutrition.com*


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, I know zero about these, why would someone want to take these over the real thing, or is there another advantage? Please explain... Thanks!


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 5, 2012)

Total comes to $114.72


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Ok, I know zero about these, why would someone want to take these over the real thing, or is there an advantage? Please explain... Thanks!



These are the real thing. That's why they are being classed steroids by the DEA on August 29th. Previously they were classed OTC supps but they are ACTUAL steroids. These compounds have been legal but will not be at the end of the month. The advantage is you get exactly what you pay for, powerful oral steroids delivered to your door in a few days. Metha-Drol is very similar to Anadrol but MG for MG Metha-Drol blows away Anadrol in clinical studies and real life applications. I have never taken a steroid stronger than Metha-Drol Extreme. It is that good.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Ok, I know zero about these, why would someone want to take these over the real thing, or is there an advantage? Please explain... Thanks!



They are the real thing and will be illegal after this month.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> These are the real thing. That's why they are being classed steroids by the DEA on August 29th. Previously they were classed OTC supps but they are ACTUAL steroids. These compounds have been legal but will not be at the end of the month. The advantage is you get exactly what you pay for, powerful oral steroids delivered to your door in a few days. Metha-Drol is very similar to Anadrol but MG for MG Metha-Drol blows away Anadrol in clinical studies and real life applications. I have never taken a steroid stronger than Metha-Drol Extreme. It is that good.



wow, that is a powerful explanation...  What dosage would a person take to get anadrol type results? 

Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> wow, that is a powerful explanation...  What dosage would a person take to get anadrol type results?
> 
> Thanks!


2 caps Metha-Drol Extreme per day is the maximum I would take.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 5, 2012)

I like legal gear, ive never taken anything like this before, but the results sound as great as the price, I'm a buyer

Thanks

I bought 4, and am looking forward to using them next cycle


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I like legal gear, ive never taken anything like this before, but the results sound as great as the price, I'm a buyer
> 
> Thanks


Be sure to stay well hydrated brother. These compounds are very strong.

Have fun!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 5, 2012)

Of course the DEA is going to ban it. Anything that is worth buying the DEA bans. Formeron with get banned next once the DEA finds out how beneficial it is to someone's health.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 5, 2012)

Heavy- Since I'm on TRT I would think I could get good results using this product as a stand alone, and wouldn't have to worry about PCT.

Is this correct?


----------



## fsoe (Aug 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> These are the real thing. That's why they are being classed steroids by the DEA on August 29th. Previously they were classed OTC supps but they are ACTUAL steroids. These compounds have been legal but will not be at the end of the month. The advantage is you get exactly what you pay for, powerful oral steroids delivered to your door in a few days. Metha-Drol is very similar to Anadrol but MG for MG Metha-Drol blows away Anadrol in clinical studies and real life applications. I have never taken a steroid stronger than Metha-Drol Extreme. It is that good.



Stronger than the original SDMZ ---


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Ok, I know zero about these, why would someone want to take these over the real thing, or is there another advantage? Please explain... Thanks!



in my opinion, metha-drol is what i would consider oral masteron


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 5, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Of course the DEA is going to ban it. Anything that is worth buying the DEA bans. Formeron with get banned next once the DEA finds out how beneficial it is to someone's health.




God im so worried about that happening it keeps me up at night


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Heavy- Since I'm on TRT I would think I could get good results using this product as a stand alone, and wouldn't have to worry about PCT.
> 
> Is this correct?



Exactly right. Run 4-6 weeks and then jump off the metha-drol. No PCT is needed if you are on HRT.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 5, 2012)

Can i drink protein with this??


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm interested to try this. Axis Labs sent me Furazadrol in 09 and IMO it was the strongest Designer I'd have used, and I only ran that . Harder, Grainy, and strong!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2012)

I've loaded up on this - opportunity not to be missed!


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm supposed to get my package tomorrow.   I'll post up pics when it arrives


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 7, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm supposed to get my package tomorrow.   I'll post up pics when it arrives


nice! plz do!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 7, 2012)

A retailer just bought a big batch of Metha-drol yesterday. Looks like it may sell out soon!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A retailer just bought a big batch of Metha-drol yesterday. Looks like it may sell out soon!



Get some before its gone ...forever


----------



## oufinny (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope it was Orbit but last I checked we still have stock.


----------



## wolverine249 (Aug 8, 2012)

Clicked your link Heavy but could not get it to calculate correctly. Did this promo expire already? Any help appreciated as this is an awesome deal!!



      Product Quantity Price Amount 
Metha-Drol Extreme - 4 Bottles   164.97 164.97 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Discount -24.75 
Prices are in US Dollars Subtotal 140.22 
Shipping 0.00 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TOTAL 140.22 

ORDERS OVER $100 GET FREE SHIPPING! 


Voucher 
If you have a voucher or coupon, enter its code and click on RECALCULATE  



CONTINUE SHOPPING  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

International and Military (APO/FPO/DPO) Orders go to Orbitnutrition.com


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 8, 2012)

This is why you buy it.  Just a few days and it shows up at your door and contains exactly what it should.


----------



## jadean (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up a couple. Heavy im liking the super dmz 2 so far. I hope it will be around for a long time.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 8, 2012)

remind me what three compounds are in this again?


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 8, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> in my opinion, metha-drol is what i would consider oral masteron



I have regular affairs with masteron maybe I should buy 4 more


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> remind me what three compounds are in this again?


Metha-drol has 10mg Superdrol, 15 mg Dimethazine and 15mg Max LMG per cap.

VERY strong.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 8, 2012)

ideally methadrol should/could be ran with prop fro the winning combo then?? and maybe finish with var.

haha, mine hasn't even been delivered yet and already I have buddies that want to try it, I must be a subconscious sales guy...


correction, my package just arrived, I ordered on the 5th, that is commendable, thanks IML and Heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> This is why you buy it.  Just a few days and it shows up at your door and contains exactly what it should.
> 
> View attachment 46968


Nice!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 8, 2012)

What sides do people see with it? I remember Methyl-D and some other designer drug of that era wanna say M1T really jacked with my blood pressure and gave me headaches and muscle cramps real bad. Like my back muscles were always cramping hard. To date Nutrex 1-TU was the best product I've used that was legal. Best gains and no sides to speak of. I'd buy the hell out of that shit if I could.

So curious what peoples sides are and typical gains. I'd be running it along with my TRT.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> What sides do people see with it? I remember Methyl-D and some other designer drug of that era wanna say M1T really jacked with my blood pressure and gave me headaches and muscle cramps real bad. Like my back muscles were always cramping hard. To date Nutrex 1-TU was the best product I've used that was legal. Best gains and no sides to speak of. I'd buy the hell out of that shit if I could.
> 
> So curious what peoples sides are and typical gains. I'd be running it along with my TRT.


Back pumps and BP spikes are common with oral steroids. This is no different. I use Advanced Cycle Support for BP issues with plenty of hydration. Gains will depend on diet and training but 10lbs is common.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 8, 2012)

was going to get 4 but it came out to be $140 something not $114 wtf


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 8, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> was going to get 4 but it came out to be $140 something not $114 wtf



Use heavy's 15% off code.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 8, 2012)

i did


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 8, 2012)

just try'd it again $140.22, oh well Ill just stick to the oils


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 8, 2012)

I think the price went up.   Must have been a weekend sale.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 8, 2012)

they just hate me


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 8, 2012)

gotta use my code...SwoleChamp15!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2012)

*heavyiron15 for 15% off!!!*


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 8, 2012)

super drol is what I wanted my next cycle to be, how long do you think this supplies will last? Kinda low on funds atm.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 9, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> super drol is what I wanted my next cycle to be, how long do you think this supplies will last? Kinda low on funds atm.



Can't say for sure...very big orders have been coming in. Id stock up as soon as I was able brother...


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 10, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> just try'd it again $140.22, oh well Ill just stick to the oils



Looks like the price just dropped a bit again. Pretty sure the guys at IML's are drunk....


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 10, 2012)

Running low on stock...only a few days worth


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 11, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> Running low on stock...only a few days worth


This! Hurry up, fellas! Buy 1, buy 4, hell...buy 10! Whatever you can! Don't miss out on this before it's gone for good! Use ANY of our reps 15% discount codes; just hurry!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Strongest oral designer ever blow out sale!!!*



ebfitness said:


> This! Hurry up, fellas! Buy 1, buy 4, hell...buy 10! Whatever you can! Don't miss out on this before it's gone for good! Use ANY of our reps 15% discount codes; just hurry!



Heck yea guys.  Any questions pm any of us reps...n reguards to cycles, stacks, pct etc...were here to.help!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2012)

Metha-drol is selling faster than expected. Should be gone forever this week.

*IronMagLabs 15% Off Coupon Code = heavyiron15*


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 12, 2012)

Which sponsors ship to the frozen tundra of Canada?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 12, 2012)

*Strongest oral designer ever blow out sale!!!*



hoyle21 said:


> This is why you buy it.  Just a few days and it shows up at your door and contains exactly what it should.
> 
> View attachment 46968



JewsOnGears.com


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Which sponsors ship to the frozen tundra of Canada?


----------



## Crank (Aug 13, 2012)

got 4 coming as well! never tried prohormones...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 13, 2012)

Crank said:


> got 4 coming as well! never tried prohormones...


your bout to blow up on MDE!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 13, 2012)

Almost out of MDE...grab up the last at IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home

and remember

*SwoleChamp15 at checkout for 15% off!*


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Now discounted for fast liquidation!
> 
> Buy 3 get one free!
> 
> ...



Almost sold out!


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 15, 2012)

Time's running out!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2012)

Crank said:


> got 4 coming as well! never tried prohormones...


Great!

These are designer steroids. There is a difference. DS's are ACTIVE compounds. PH's must undergo a conversion once ingested. Superdrol is a steroid that is active.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Only benefit I see is that it is legal right now and you can get it within a week. I'll hold out for the real deal. The cost is around the same anyway. But people do seem to like it.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Only benefit I see is that it is legal right now and you can get it within a week. I'll hold out for the real deal. The cost is around the same anyway. But people do seem to like it.



These are the real deal. Metha-drol contains Superdrol, Dimethazine and Deca-drol. Superdrol is being banned because it is a steroid. Superdrol is proven stronger than Anadrol mg for mg. Same thing with Dimethazine. These steroids are amazingly strong and you get exactly what you pay for.

Comparisons with methyltest, winny, anadrol and test prop showed better mytropic effect (muscle building) on the castrates with Dimethazine. In other words, mg for mg Dimethazine outperformed these listed steroids for building muscle.

*Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. *

Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter, Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38 988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable. CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS

*Abstract*

Dimethazine (I), 2,17-dimethyl-5-androstan-17-ol-3,3'-azine, was compared to methyltestosterone, oxymethalone, androstanazole and testosterone propionate in its protein-anabolic activity. The tests were made on castrated rats with a single hypodermic injection of 250 , on young male and female rats with increasing daily oral doses from 100 to 1000 for 30 days, and on adult male rats with daily oral doses of 1000 for 25 days. It was shown that I did not interfere with the growth of young animals; that adult rats treated with I gained, on an av., 20 g. more in wt. than the controls; and that I had a greater myotropic effect on castrates than the other steroids, and induced a higher N retention than methyltestosterone in adult males.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice brother, don't forget to use chrisotpher15 upon check out for a 15% discount!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Only benefit I see is that it is legal right now and you can get it within a week. I'll hold out for the real deal. The cost is around the same anyway. But people do seem to like it.



You don't think that Dymethazine and Methylsten are the real deal. lol 

Do some research bro.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 15, 2012)

which is more harsh on hairline dbol or methadrol?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive ran them but I much prefer other things. Just not my cup of tea. Damn you guys can't let anyone have an opinion around here. You know what I meant by real deal. I'm not going to litter this thread. It's clear in the first few posts where you have to compare it to drol. 

I wasn't saying they aren't good and that someone couldn't make great gains on them. I have and I know tons of other people have. I just prefer other compounds. They seem to work better and give better results FOR ME. However they aren't as easily available. THAT'S all I was saying.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Ive ran them but I much prefer other things. Just not my cup of tea. Damn you guys can't let anyone have an opinion around here. *You know what I meant by real deal.* I'm not going to litter this thread. It's clear in the first few posts where you have to compare it to drol.



no, I really don't know what you mean by that, if you don't think that Dymethazine and Methylsten are real anabolics then you're talking our your ass, Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 is stronger than many other orals.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Prince said:


> no, I really don't know what you mean by that, if you don't think that Dymethazine and Methylsten are real anabolics then you're talking our your ass, Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 is stronger than many other orals.



I never said they weren't anabolics. Jesus H, calm down. I'm not bashing your products just giving my experience. I've never taken the new DMZ formula. I can only base my experiences off of the old version. I have consistently had better gains on dbol. It is marketed as a drier dbol. It is much drier but FOR ME the results weren't the same at all so based on the fact that it was compared to dbol, I was let down. The DMZ I took, in my mind, would be better suited for a cutting cycle. There is obviously something about these compounds that let them slide under the radar for so long and not get banned a long time ago. 

All I was saying is that in my experience I've had better gains on other steriods you can't buy over the counter. To me the main perk that these things have are that they are able to be bought over the counter for the time being. Since when do people get all over others for posting their experiences when they have been respectful and curtious?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2012)

No worries brother. You are absolutely welcome to your opinion.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I never said they weren't anabolics. Jesus H, calm down. I'm not bashing your products just giving my experience. I've never taken the new DMZ formula. I can only base my experiences off of the old version. I have consistently had better gains on dbol. It is marketed as a drier dbol. It is much drier but FOR ME the results weren't the same at all so based on the fact that it was compared to dbol, I was let down. The DMZ I took, in my mind, would be better suited for a cutting cycle. There is obviously something about these compounds that let them slide under the radar for so long and not get banned a long time ago.
> 
> All I was saying is that in my experience I've had better gains on other steriods you can't buy over the counter. To me the main perk that these things have are that they are able to be bought over the counter for the time being. Since when do people get all over others for posting their experiences when they have been respectful and curtious?



The reason these compounds are still "legal" is because until a steroid is actually listed as an anabolic steroid it's grey area and the DEA has no interest.
Superdrol is a good example, it's been around for many years and they just recently added it to the list, which means it can no longer be bought OTC after Aug. 29.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Strongest oral designer ever blow out sale!!!*

Since it's gonna b gone august 29th..everyone stock up...supply is low ...use swolechamp15 for discount


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 16, 2012)

Btw it breaks down to 28.68 a bottle with the buy 3 get one free deal with my code...swolechamp15 ...and free shipping!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 17, 2012)

100 bottles of Metha-drol Extreme left. Final sale!


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn, this probably won't last through the weekend! Stock up! Buy 3, get 1 free! Plus 15% discount with code: ebfitness15


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 17, 2012)

Picked up:

Metha-Drol Extreme - 4 Bottles : 1 : 134.97
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 4 Bottles : 1 : 134.97

Figured why not?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

Orbit sold out today, IML still in stock! 

Don't forget the code: brisket15 for 15% off!

If that doesn't work, heavyiron15 might work too!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 18, 2012)

Methadrol Extreme is sold out!

There's always SDMZ 2.0


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 18, 2012)

Which is stronger Methadrol Extreme, or SDMZ 2.0? I bought both so I suppose its not a matter of choice between picking one or the other. I am just curious why the Methadrol has been pushed so much harder than the SDMZ? Are they not both being banned? Seems like Methadrol is more like Anadrol/Dbol where you get a lot of liquid gains, and the SDMZ seems more like a bloat free dry gain. I dont care for the water gain. It seems to help with strength gains but raises blood pressure more than something that keeps you dry.


----------



## yjyankee (Aug 18, 2012)

What are the pro's/con's of DMZ over MDE?  Strongly considering one or the other. Just haven't heard much about the DMZ.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2012)

MDE is a bit "wetter" gains. SDMZ 2.0 would be a bit "dryer and cleaner" gains.

I have a slight preferrence for SDMZ 2.0 myself.


----------



## yjyankee (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks dude.


----------

